# Cheapest woodpellets?



## Chuckieee (8 April 2018)

I used to get my wood pellets from white horse energy but everyones prices have gone up dramatically. Has anyone else found a cheaper supplier please?

The premium pellets are £295 per pallets, up from £235. 

At the current prices, Im minded to go back to shavings. 

Has anyone found a more cost effective alternative?  Many thanks.


----------



## Little-miss-perfect (9 April 2018)

Chuckieee said:



			I used to get my wood pellets from white horse energy but everyones prices have gone up dramatically. Has anyone else found a cheaper supplier please?

The premium pellets are £295 per pallets, up from £235. 

At the current prices, Im minded to go back to shavings. 

Has anyone found a more cost effective alternative?  Many thanks.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I noticed that  I think there's been a shortage!


----------



## Keith_Beef (9 April 2018)

Yard across the street from me uses the same pellets that go in a pellet stove, delivered by the pallet in what I think are 15kg bags. I've no idea of the price the owner pays, though.

Auchan is selling a palette of 78 sacs of 15kg for 389, delivered (in France, don't think you can get free delivery to the UK). So that's 1170kg, or 0.332 per kg.


----------



## Auslander (9 April 2018)

I think they're still a good price. I've just switched to Rokers own brand, as I have limited storage, and can pick up a few at a time, rather than having to order/store a large quantity - White Horse are significantly cheaper per bag.


----------

